
Russian-spy hookers targeting tech leaders in Silicon Valley? - parvenu74
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/07/27/are-russian-spy-hookers-targeting-tech-leaders-and-vcs-at-infamous-silicon-valley-cougar-nights/
======
reaperducer
_Suspected Russian “honeypot” prostitutes targeting tech execs and VCs in an
infamous Silicon Valley lounge provide a salacious illustration of the
region’s spy problem_

Not just SV. Russian (and Azerbaijani, Lithianian, Latvian, etc...) hookers
are abundant in Seattle, Redmond, and especially Bellevue. Oh, God, Bellevue.

Exactly how many are spies is obviously unknown; otherwise they wouldn't be
very good spies.

To me, the ones that charge significantly higher prices than the others are
probably a good signal that they're trying to attract specific highly-placed
tech folk who like to show off their money. The rest are just trying to earn a
living, and working the Eastern Europe -> Pacific Northwest prostitution
pipeline.

------
1996
As usual, this contains comments negative to Huawei.

I wonder how a negative sentiment can be created by multiple small cuts like
this

~~~
dang
Would you please stop taking HN threads in the direction of ideological and
national battle? This is off topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
izacus
This threads title is literally targeting another nation......

~~~
lithos
Half the article literally talks about Huawei though.

